# Hilfe für Logo



## Litle-Budda (29 Dezember 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen habe eine Logo6ED1052-1MD00-0BA7 weiß nicht wie ich die Daten darin abspeichern kann. Bei MD speicher Fat 32 formatiert Programm in Bin Format abgespeichert aber in der Logo kommt die Meldung* MD unbekannt.*
 Über Lan Kabel auch versucht einzuspielen. Kommt die Meldung rufen sie den Gerätemanetscher auf und wählen sie die richtige Logo ! *OBA8 Standard und Logo 8FS4* habe ich zur Auswahl Beim *Netzwerk wird die Logo aber als 8FS4_1* erkannt!

Programm wurde mit Logo Soft Comfort erstellt Simulation klappt (keine Freie ein, oder ausgänge)

vielleicht mache ich einen Gedankenfehler was das Abspeichern einlesen anbelangt ( habe noch nie so etwas gemacht   1 LOGO) 

Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe Gruß Uwe 
P.S. komme aus Essen


----------



## hucki (29 Dezember 2017)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> 6ED1052-1MD00-*0BA7*


Laut dieser Nummer ist Deine LOGO eine 0BA7 und keine 0BA8.

Vlt. stelltst Du mal ein Foto von den Aufschriften online, um Tippfehler auszuschließen.
Möglichst von allem, well auch der Firmwarestand dort irgendwo verzeichnet ist.





Litle-Budda schrieb:


> (keine Freie ein, oder ausgänge)



Das spielt keine Geige.

Entscheidener ist, das alle Funktionsblöcke durch andere FBs, Ausgänge, Merker oder offene Klemmen abgeschlossen sind.
Die Simu ist da großzügig, die reale LOGO nicht.


----------



## Litle-Budda (31 Dezember 2017)

danke für deine schnelle Anwort Hucki 

Auf dem Karton steht _6ED1052-1MD00-_*0BA7  wenn ich das Programm einspielen möchte werden  nur diese Meldungen angeboten  **OBA8 Standard oder  Logo 8FS4  . wenn ich im  Netzwerk PC /Logo wird die Logo aber als 8FS4_1 erkannt! Wie komme ich denn auf Oba7 ??? Habe eigendlich blos eine einfache Schaltung 
*
Anhang anzeigen 39864


Was kann ich machen damit ich das Programm zum Laufen bekomme ???

Komme gut ins neue  Jahr Gruß Uwe


----------



## PN/DP (31 Dezember 2017)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> Auf dem Karton steht _6ED1052-1MD00-_*0BA7*


*
Was auf dem Karton drauf steht ist nicht relevant (wo hast Du den Karton her? ).
Ausschlaggebend ist was auf der LOGO selber draufsteht - hast Du davon ein Foto?

Bei Deinem Anhang ist irgendwas schief gelaufen, er kann nicht geöffnet werden.

Harald*


----------



## Litle-Budda (1 Januar 2018)

Anhang anzeigen Schaltplan1.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
Es war eine neue eingepackte Logo der Karton war mit der Beschrifftung /Aufkleber an den Seiten zum Oeffnen abgeklebt . Komme erst am Dienstag hin, wo ich die Logo eingebaut ist.

Es laüft bei mir die Logo Soft Comfort Version 8.2 klappt es vielleicht deshalb nicht, sie deshalb aufzumachen ? Habe die Schaltung neu hochgeladen (und neu gepackt) Schaltplan 2 ist eine Lod Datei 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Schaltplan2.zip


Gruß Uwe


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2018)

Ohne zu wissen, welche LOGO! Du nun wirklich hast, kann man nur Schüsse ins Blaue abgeben.

Also bitte morgen Fotos von allen Aufschriften der realen LOGO machen und hier online stellen.


----------



## Litle-Budda (1 Januar 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es eine Logo 0BA7 ist! Habe das Programm hier auf dem PC geladen (Keine Logo angeschlossen) Bekomme trotzdem die Meldung das OBA8, standart bzw. die Logo 8.FS4 benutzt werden könnte. 
Wenn ich auf OBA7 Standart bzw.OBA7.ES4 umschalte bekomme ich die Meldung der Blockname ist laenger als 8 Zeichen ( was meint man mit Blockname ? wo oder was kann man ändern? )Umschalten auf niedrigere Hardwareversion nicht möglich!


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2018)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es eine Logo 0BA7 ist! Habe das Programm hier auf dem PC geladen (Keine Logo angeschlossen) Bekomme trotzdem die Meldung das OBA8, standart bzw. die Logo 8.FS4 benutzt werden könnte.
> Wenn ich auf OBA7 Standart bzw.OBA7.ES4 umschalte bekomme ich die Meldung der Blockname ist laenger als 8 Zeichen ( was meint man mit Blockname ? wo oder was kann man ändern? )Umschalten auf niedrigere Hardwareversion nicht möglich!


Dein obiges Programm ist aus 2 Gründen für eine 0BA7 nicht geeignet:

1. Kennt die 0BA7 den Merker M30 nicht (sie hat noch kein farbiges Display). Den musst Du demzufolge aus dem Programm herausnehmen.
2. Ist der Blockname der Wochenschaltuhr B005 "Pumpensteu" mit 10 Buchstaben zu lang. Die zitierte Info gibt ja schon an, das max. 8 Buchstaben zulässig sind.

Nach Behebung der beiden Probleme ist aber immer noch zu prüfen, ob Du eine 0BA7.Standard oder die 0BA7.ES4 hast.
Dies wird durch einen Aufdruck auf der LOGO angegeben. Die Nummer 6ED... dürfte sich bei beiden nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Litle-Budda (1 Januar 2018)

Ach ja frohes neues Jahr 
 Hucki jetzt klappt die 07 Version auch  Wie sollte man das Programm einspielen Lan Kabel oder SD (MD) hatte aber dabei die Meldung MD unbekannt (Fat 32 Formatiert)  in welcher Format muss ich das Programm darauf speichern ? Und mit dem Lan Kabel als welches einspielen ???


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2018)

Ich übertrage nur per LAN.

Mit Karte habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrung. Benutze bisher auch keine in der LOGO.
Meine mich aber zu erinnern, das die Karte FAT (nicht FAT32) haben muss. Sollte sicher im Handbuch stehen.


----------



## Litle-Budda (2 Januar 2018)

*Hat jetzt geklappt  Programm lauft!  Sage schon einmal danke an Euch für Eure Hilfe  
*
 Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage, kann man die Ausgänge / (Eingänge) irgendwo sichtbar machen (bei der Logo)


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2018)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> *Hat jetzt geklappt  Programm lauft!*


Freut mich für Dich.
(Für's "Danke" gibt's übrigens links unter jedem Beitrag, der für Dich hilfreich war, einen Button.)

Aber welche LOGO hast Du denn nun wirklich? Die Standard oder die ES4?





Litle-Budda schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage, kann man die Ausgänge / (Eingänge) irgendwo sichtbar machen (bei der Logo)


*RTFM* -> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/50074616/logo!?dti=0&lc=de-WW


S. 371 LOGO-Menüs:
ESC und dann einmal > drücken.


----------



## Litle-Budda (3 Januar 2018)

Es ist 0BA7,ES4 damit habe ich das Programm einspielen können ! Dachte es müsste noch irgendwie ein Text eingefügt werden damit ( (LED´s aufleuchten Kibak und Peter) dort kam man ja auch die schaltzustände am PC sehen und werte verändern) weist du vielleicht wie ich für meine Anlage die Freigabe Kessel analog ansteuern kann??  Habe einen Außenfühler meine 1000 
Temeratur Kessel Anfang unter außentemp < als 20 c  max30C   0 C = 50 C   -20C =90C werte sind so geschätzt Freigabe für Kessel ausgang 3 (in meiner Schaltung  Eingänge 7 / 8 sind frei ) 
PS wundere dich nicht wie meine Schaltung zur Zeit aussieht, da durch Brand Abriss noch nicht alle Leitungen/Temp.schalter gesetzt sind . Warte auf den Schornsteinfeger / Stadtwerke damit ich wieder den Ofen zum Laufen kommt damit die Feuchtigkeit raus kommt! Gruß Uwe


----------



## hucki (3 Januar 2018)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> ... dort kam man ja auch die schaltzustände am PC sehen und werte verändern ...


Hallo Uwe,
mit dem 4. Icon von rechts kannst Du online auf Deine laufende LOGO gehen und Dir aktuelle Schaltzustände ansehen. Forcen geht aber nicht.
Sieht dann so ähnlich aus wie die Simu. Die aktuellen Analogwerte werden allerdings etwas anders angezeigt, was viele verwirrt bzw. gar nicht erst wahrnehmen und dann der Meinung sind, die Schaltung funktioniert nicht.






Litle-Budda schrieb:


> ... wundere dich nicht wie meine Schaltung zur Zeit aussieht, ...


Ich wundere mich eher wie Dein Post aussieht.
Wenn ich von Fremden Hilfe erwarte, bemühe ich mich, meine Fragen und Antworten so zu gestalten, dass mein Gegenüber sie möglichst beim ersten Lesen verstehen kann.
(Insbesondere können die Lesenden nicht hellsehen und wissen daher nicht, von welchen Voraussetzungen man selbst ausgeht.)
Das komplette Verstehen ist mir hier selbst beim 3. Mal Lesen nicht gelungen.



Du willst also was mit Temperatur machen.
Da solltest Du erst mal angeben, welche Art Temperatursensor Du nutzen möchtest.
Deine LOGO kann von Haus aus nur 0-10V Analogsignale verarbeiten. Mit einem zusätzlichen 500Ohm-Widerstand kann man auch noch (0)4-20mA Sensoren verarbeiten (da gibt's hier schon mehrere Threads zu, z.B. dieser).
Für einen PT100(0) benötigtst Du jedoch ein Zusatzmodul (ein älteres, denn die 0BA8-Zusatzmodule funktionieren nicht mit der 0BA7) oder einen externen Wandler zu 0-10V.

Das Analogsignal wird dann von der LOGO als Analogwert von 0 bis 1000 in die Schaltung eingelesen und kann dort nach Bedarf weiterverarbeitet werden.
Z.B. Schwellwertschalter können einen Digitalausgang in Abhängigkeit vom Analogwert ein- oder ausschalten.


----------



## Litle-Budda (3 Januar 2018)

also online   kann mich morgen Ueberraschen lassen ;-) Bei stop alle Ausgaenge nicht geschaltet,  auf rann werden alle Ausgaenge geschaltet auch wenn +24 V anliegen an ( E1 oder  E2 )                                   E3 spannungslos                    E4- E6 =24 V morgen dann mal die Schaltzustaende  anschauen, (dachte Online waere Internet )

Habe einen Aussenfuelher PT 1000  und einen Anlegefuehler PT1000  dachte ich koennte damit auf die Analogeingaenge damit gehen. Je nachdem wie kalt es draussen ist, sollte der Kessel halt die Temperatur hoeher fahren welchen ich dann noch B 006  3 eingang (Aussenfuehler ) ansteuerre.  Oder wie sieht es aus kann man den Ausgang Q4  Analog  nicht auf den Digital eingang I 6 schalten?? 

(sind 500 Ohm nicht zu klein???? ) um die Spannung auf ca 12 Volt zu druecken haette ich so um 7 K ohm genommen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2018)

für die Pt 1000 brauchst du entweder eine separate RTD Baugruppe oder jeweils einen Messwertumformer der dir entweder 0-10V oder 0-20mA (und zusätzlich einen 500 Ohm widerstand) ausgibt.

Damit kannst du dann an die AI der LOGO gehen.


----------



## hucki (3 Januar 2018)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> ... (sind 500 Ohm nicht zu klein???? ) um die Spannung auf ca 12 Volt zu druecken haette ich so um 7 K ohm genommen ...


Im oben verlinktem Thread erklärt es PN/DP im Beitrag #15 ganz genau.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Januar 2018)

Litle-Budda schrieb:


> ... Oder wie sieht es aus kann man den Ausgang Q4  Analog  nicht auf den Digital eingang I 6 schalten?? ...


Doch, kann man. Wenn man gerade nichts Sinnvolles zu tun hat.
Wozu willst Du das denn ?



> ... (sind 500 Ohm nicht zu klein???? ) um die Spannung auf ca 12 Volt zu druecken haette ich so um 7 K ohm genommen ...


Um welche Spannung auf 12V zu "drücken"? Und warum auf ca. 12V?
Die 500 Ohm sind dazu gedacht, bei einem Strom von 20 mA durch den Widerstand auf 10V zu kommen.
Ohnehin willst Du einen Pt1000 anschliessen. Der hat 1 kOhm bei 0°C und knapp 1,4 kOhm bei 100°C und sollte von einem KonstantStrom durchflossen werden, damit die gemessene Spannung proportional ist zum (temperaturabhängigen) Widerstand. Wenn Du z.B. bis 100°C messen willst, wären das maximal 7 mA.
Aber eine BastelLösung ist nicht zu empfehlen, wenn einigermassen genau gemessen werden soll. Also "ein Zusatzmodul (ein älteres, denn die 0BA8-Zusatzmodule funktionieren nicht mit der 0BA7) oder einen externen Wandler zu 0-10V" benutzen, wie hucki schon in #14 schrieb.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Januar 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> wären das maximal 7 mA.



Und ~70mW, was zu einem erklecklichen Messfehler führen dürfte. PT1000 sollten mit unter 1mA ausgewertet werden.
Die Auflösung bei dieser direkten Auswertung ist mit ~0,4° auch nicht prickelnd an der Logo.

Also unbedingt den Meßwandler oder das RTD-Modul verwenden.


----------



## GUNSAMS (4 Januar 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich übertrage nur per LAN.
> 
> Mit Karte habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrung. Benutze bisher auch keine in der LOGO.
> Meine mich aber zu erinnern, das die Karte FAT (nicht FAT32) haben muss. Sollte sicher im Handbuch stehen.



Die Micro-SD-Karte muss zwingend mit FAT32 formatiert werden. Um das Programm dann auf die Karte zu bringen, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.) SD-Karte in der Logo:
     Programm zur Logo! übertragen. Wenn das Übertragungsfenster eingeblendet wird, Haken setzen bei "Auf SD-Karte kopieren" setzen.

2.) SD-Karte am PC:
     Programm speichern unter auswählen. Beim "Speicher"-Fenster den Pfad der SD-Karte auswählen und den Dateityp "Binärdatenauszug (*.bin)" wählen.

Edit:
Natürlich gibt es noch eine 3. Möglichkeit....

3.) SD-Karte in der Logo:
Über das Menü der Logo das Programm auf die Karte kopieren.


----------



## Litle-Budda (5 Januar 2018)

Musste das Programm noch einmal in die Logo hochladen dann lief es so wie es sollte   Online ist auch wunderbar die Schaltung zu sehen (auch wie die Schaltung lauft


----------

